
Why Starting a Business as a Software Developer Is a Good Idea - majikarp
https://zeroequalsfalse.press/posts/developer-business-startup#.XHvfdaSYiAM.hackernews
======
bunnycorn
Ask Bill Gates, Mark Zuckerberg, Larry Ellison, etc.

